# Balloon Man



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ouch.

_A New Zealand truck driver has said he blew up like a balloon when he fell onto the fitting of a compressed air hose that pierced his buttock and forced air into his body at 100 pounds a square inch. _

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...lown-up-like-a-balloon-by-compressed-air.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was almost afraid to read that story:googly:


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Very surprised he didn't die. Did you ever see the dirty jobs episode where mike was at a recycling plant for cows. They blow up the cow with air to loosen the skin, and then flesh it out when it gets enough air in it. This reminded me of that episode.


----------

